# Ich erreiche den Village of Merrick Park und setze mich auf eine der tieferen Mauern



## Emmanuel27

Yo diría: Llego a la villa del Merrick Park, y  me siento....*(auf einer der tieferen Mauern)*
Danke im voraus


----------



## susanainboqueixon

sich setzen auf etwas (tomar asiento) + Akkusativ (movimiento) -> ich setze mich auf eine der tieferen Mauern (Akk.)

sitzen auf etwas (estar sentado/a) + Dativ -> ich sitze auf einer der tieferen Mauern (Dat.)


----------



## Peterdg

No sé si "villa" es una buena traducción para "Village". "Village" es un pueblo. Es posible que la traducción sea adecuada; depende del contexto.



Emmanuel27 said:


> y me siento....*(auf einer der tieferen Mauern)*


... y me siento en uno de los muros más bajos.

EDIT: Después de consultar Wikipedia, parece que "Village of Merrick Park" es un centro comercial en Coral Gables en Florida, EEUU.


----------



## ayuda?

*más Re:* Llego a la villa del Merrick Park, y  me siento....*(auf einer der tieferen Mauern).

Yo diria:*
...y me siento en uno de los muros (murallas) más bajos.* ***[vs. pared]

...y me siento en uno de los muros (murallas) *bastante*?? bajos.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Perdonad, pero "Ich setze mich auf einer der tieferen Mauern" no es correcto.


----------



## Peterdg

susanainboqueixon said:


> Perdonad, pero "Ich setze mich auf einer der tieferen Mauern" no es correcto.


No, no lo es. El título del hilo es diferente.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Lo dices por eso del "den Village of", Peterdg? Tienes razón. El resto des título sí es correcto.


----------



## Peterdg

susanainboqueixon said:


> Lo dices por eso del "den Village of", Peterdg? Tienes razón. El resto des título sí es correcto.


No, lo dije porque el título del hilo dice: "und setze mich auf eine der tieferen Mauern".


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Pero eso está bien.



susanainboqueixon said:


> sich setzen auf etwas (tomar asiento) + Akkusativ (movimiento) -> ich setze mich auf eine der tieferen Mauern (Akk.)
> 
> sitzen auf etwas (estar sentado/a) + Dativ -> ich sitze auf einer der tieferen Mauern (Dat.)


----------



## Peterdg

susanainboqueixon said:


> Pero eso está bien.


Lo que quería decir es que tienes razón en que  "Ich setze mich auf einer der tieferen Mauern" no es correcto pero que en el título del hilo está correctamente escrito.

A mi entender "Village of Merrick Park" es un nombre propio de un centro comercial que no necesita traducción.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Ah, perdona, Peterdg. Un malentendido.


----------



## Peterdg

No pasa nada.


----------

